# bringing eggs from overseas and hatching them here in canada...help?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys  Well its been a really long time since I've posted anything here  I've been a Indian, Irani, Iraqi, and Pakistani highflyer fan since day one. I have 22 pigeons right now. 18 highflyers and 4 homers (will explain the 4 homers in a bit). The following is something someone I know did:

1. He went to India.
2. A week before his return, he got four eggs from a pigeon fancier in India.
3. A week and a half later, he came home, found a friend whose pigeons had just laid eggs a day before his arrival. 
4. He put the pigeon eggs he got from India under the homers and threw out the homer eggs (the embryo had not started to form so it was okay  
5. A month later, 3 of the 4 eggs hatched and those are some of the nicest highflyers in the area! (I have one of them)



Now would this work? Would the pigeon egg go bad or rotten because the yolk inside was not being formed into an embryo for over a week and a half? If I brought eggs from India which were laid a week ago, and put them under another pair who laid eggs the day or day after I arrived back in Canada, would they hatch? Is it true that the babies inside do not start to form until the egg is being incubating? Please do share your thoughts on this.

P.S. The eggs were put into a container that had flour in it so they were well secured to their destination!

(The pigeons shown in the picture: The hen on the right is one of those pigeons hatched from the 4 eggs)


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

That is great I wish I could to that.. That is one great looking bird


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Gurbir,
Nice bird. Is it really possible?..Did he freeze the eggs before departure?..I am curious to know more, since I'm in Bangladesh and have friends in Ca/US that might be willing to ship eggs..but I didn't think it feasible...let me know. Thanks in advance  Peace, 
YaSin.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Nope, he didn't freeze the eggs. When the eggs were laid, he picked them up and put em in a container full of flour. He put them in flour so that they would have absolutely no room to move around or break and it was a soft cushioning for them on the bumpy ride on the airplane


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The pigeon eggs are said to be viable upto 10 days without incubation. The success rate in obtaining hatchling is very less or zero after 10 days. Same is the case when an incubated egg is removed and stored, the embryo dies in such a case.

I personally have tried upto 5 days and if I remember correctly, they all did hatch.

The eggs should not be refrigerated, stored in a semi inclined position with the pointed end upwards and it should be turned atleast twice everyday, half (180 degrees) rotation.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Try it... what do you have to lose...and glad to see you here again Gurbir..what sreesh has said is the same as I have read and heard, so it is possible... Did you ever get your car you wanted?..lol..


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Did you know that what you are doing could be against the law,and infact could be smuggling.Eggs can carry disease and it is known that paratyphoid can be carried in the egg and who knows what else.These cool ideas may not be so cool after all. * GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Did you know that what you are doing could be against the law,and infact could be smuggling.Eggs can carry disease and it is known that paratyphoid can be carried in the egg and who knows what else.These cool ideas may not be so cool after all. * GEORGE


That is true, Any live bird or egg can carry disease.. that is the chance one takes when getting new birds or eggs from anyone.. but you can't quanatine eggs.. did not know it was against the law though.. I know New Zeland is pretty strict about what come in there, not sure about the US.. would be good info to find out.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Did you know that what you are doing could be against the law,and infact could be smuggling.Eggs can carry disease and it is known that paratyphoid can be carried in the egg and who knows what else.These cool ideas may not be so cool after all. * GEORGE


I agree, import and export needs to be declared at customs. For the birds there are a set of papers to be shipped with and verified at arrival site, I am not sure what is the paper work for the eggs. In India it is governed by Live-stock Importation Act which includes egg and egg powder


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Customs is not a problem since my uncle (father's brother) is the cheif inspector at the Amritsar Airport (the one I would use to come back to Canada) and so all the paperwork would be dealt with.  So its a safe procedure only question being is if the eggs will hatch about a week and a half after my arrival back in Canada. Only reason it is a week and a half and not just the 3 days it takes to go from India to Canada is because I will be getting the eggs from local breeders in Punjab (State in India) so it's quite difficult to locate eggs sometimes


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gurbir said:


> Customs is not a problem since my uncle (father's brother) is the cheif inspector at the Amritsar Airport (the one I would use to come back to Canada) and so all the paperwork would be dealt with.  So its a safe procedure only question being is if the eggs will hatch about a week and a half after my arrival back in Canada. Only reason it is a week and a half and not just the 3 days it takes to go from India to Canada is because I will be getting the eggs from local breeders in Punjab (State in India) so it's quite difficult to locate eggs sometimes



Let's hope Canadian customs doesn't see this post.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Charis said:


> Let's hope Canadian customs doesn't see this post.


*I hope they do!*


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Putting us at at risk*

Although a pain and expensive - quarantine laws do protect our birds from diseases from abroad to which they may have little or no immunity. 

Just because you can do something and get away with it - doesn't mean you should. Why risk harming our hobby to get that one or two birds?

Link


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Now I'm not quite sure you guys figured out what I meant  I WOULD have the legal papers needed to bring them over to Canada my only question was IF it would be possible for them to hatch a week after they had been laid


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Also it's in Canada, most of you are thinking US laws = Canada laws. Which is probably not the case.

If your friend did it, I'd give it a shot! As long as you get all the paperwork done...

Only one thing: Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the embryos shouldn't have started to develop to succeed.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm going to have some legal papers made from a vet in India who will inspect the father/mother parents and confirm that they are in good health. Then I will have my uncle, who is in customs at the border half time and the other half of the time he's at the airport (he's the chief so he goes to both places) to do all the customs paper work. Sooo it's a totally legal way in which I'm bringing the eggs 


I guess I might as well give it a shot, got nothing to lose here  I'm planning on bringing 8-10 eggs from 2 different pigeon fanciers whose pigeons are known for flying over 9 hours a day naturally. What I really like is that I'm getting each egg for 250 rupees. That's about $6 Canadian! I think its a great bargain for top class pigeons


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

george simon said:


> *I hope they do!*


YOU NOW WHAT WE KNOW GOT IT HE MADE A MISTAKE HE DID NOT NO AND NO NO SANE PERSON WOULD WISH APON BAD or horrible events so when your smok pot will all say we hope you get caught


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gurbir, what you are proposing or perhaps have already done is EXTREMELY risky. DON'T DO IT! And, as has been posted in this thread, you might want to be a bit careful about what you say.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, having thought about it, Gurbir is on moderation and this thread is closed .. I can't have him risking this entire board with his quite illegal stuff. Take heed everyone.

Terry


----------

